
Why the world's software engineers are moving to Singapore - hogu
https://www.edb.gov.sg/en/news-and-resources/insights/talent/why-the-worlds-software-engineers-are-moving-to-singapore.html
======
chomp
This is blatant propaganda. It's an article, from Singapore's economic
development board, on why Singapore is so great for tech.

------
hogu
I'm posting this because my inlaws are in SG (we're in NYC). The idea of
moving there is appealing. I gave a talk at the SG python meetup in 2014 and
the sentiment I got at the time was that the tech scene was pretty depressing.
Low wages, competing with outsourcing firms, etc.. Has it changed? I'd like
opinions from locals (not propaganda from the SG govt)

------
throwaway2019X
Singapore is literally the most expensive city in the world (tied for #1 with
Paris and Hong Kong) and average developer salaries are around 50k.

This is a joke.

~~~
shell0x
SG expat here. You're right the average salary is pretty low. I'm already on
the higher end of SG salaries earning 120k USD. Keep in mind that the tax
rates are lower though.

~~~
dogma1138
Most expats I know work there under contract at least here in the UK I see a
lot of £1200-2000 a day contracts for Singapore being advertised especially
for security/fintech roles.

Unless you are being relocated you usually don’t want to work for a local firm
unless you are contracting.

------
elindbe2
Last time I checked, the salaries for developers in Singapore didn't look
competitive, especially when considering the high cost of living. Has this
changed recently?

~~~
vraivroo
No, and it's unlikely to change given you have small armies of wannabe
developers neighboring countries willing to work for a pittance and company
owners that are too technically unsophisticated to know the difference. Hell,
you can't even get a decent wage in London.

------
leonheart208
I had to decline a job offer because Singapore doesn't issue visas for same-
sex spouses. So... don't count me in on that...

------
pwinnski
The examples given are Facebook and Google opening data centers. 5806 job
openings last year, and somehow 50,000 more expected.

I'm cynical, perhaps, but I don't think "Amazon, Apple, Dell, and Visa" are
hiring in Singapore because they want to spend _more_ money on developers.

------
ScalaFan
Nothing like asking those that actually work and live in that city state -
www.reddit.com/r/singapore

Or search in that subreddit for "IT jobs" for previous discussions like
[https://www.reddit.com/r/singapore/search?q=IT+jobs&restrict...](https://www.reddit.com/r/singapore/search?q=IT+jobs&restrict_sr=on)

You'll get a better picture. Don't forget some of the most important questions
can be: \- How much to buy/rent a house or apartment \- How much to buy a car
(if you need one) \- What about tax consequences coming from overseas

~~~
brianpgordon
And what about things you might take for granted in the US like freedom of
speech or other human rights?

~~~
tokyodude
or conversely not getting mugged on the street. Having lived in Singapore for
a while there are trade-offs. I liked the feeling of safety I don't get in the
west. I saw lots of fun times as well so to each their own.

~~~
theredbox
The problem with Singapore is that it treats you like a real shit if you are
not a citizen or a permanent resident.

Even if you are from a wealthy country it just makes your life there
miserable.

------
reustle
I've been in the tech community in Asia for 5~ years and traveled a lot around
the area including to Singapore. The engineers I've met definitely do not want
to move to Singapore.

------
vaibhavsagar
I lived in Singapore for over a year and was very happy to leave. Decent tech
scene but very little else going on. I don't see myself living there in the
foreseeable future.

------
rob74
all of them? at once?

(sorry if this comment is not constructive, I just wanted to highlight the
hyperbole in the title)

~~~
mikestew
I'm assuming they're trying to load balance the ticketing. I got my eticket a
few days ago, booked to fly to Singapore next month. If you haven't gotten
yours yet, give a few more days, then call support.

Facetiousness aside, the URL alone tells me I'm not wrong in thinking the
title is propaganda.

------
sigi45
Strange. Im not moving

------
BurningFrog
No, we're not.

